
OpenID Needs to Start Getting Real - astrec
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/12/30/openid-needs-to-start-getting-real/
======
mechanical_fish
_Fellow blogger Allen Stern shares some of the same concerns about OpenID.
“It’s more likely that the average Internet user will understand the Facebook
Connect process than the OpenID process. This is why OpenID must focus on
marketing and usability more than technical standards at this time,” he
writes._

Yeah, all OpenID needs is some Ronco Spray-On Usability!

<http://daringfireball.net/2004/04/spray_on_usability>

~~~
graemep
That particular problem is pretty well solved by spray on usability in the
form of various configuration GUIs.

Open ID is probably a lot more tricky of course, so your point stands, even if
I think your example is a bad one.

